
Virginia Woolf? Snob Richard Wright? Sexist Dostoyevsky? Anti-Semite - BlackLotus89
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/08/books/review/edith-wharton-house-of-mirth-anti-semitism.html
======
BlackLotus89
I don't really like the title of the original essay and I would rather have
something like "About books and/as time machines", but since there is a not
clickbait title I kept it.

